# Pre-MLK weekend weather tracking



## gladerider (Jan 9, 2017)

This Wednesday to Thursday storm looks bad. Looks like another boilerplate condition. 

I will be in Lake Placid but Vermont looks even worse.

For the weatherheads, when is the next Euro or NAM run?

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 9, 2017)

yea i booked ugarloaf this weekend, knowing i have a half day friday and monday off. while maine seems to be relatively better off, stll a long drive for ice cancelling maine. going to creek today for some laps, will do the same friday afternoon. saturday off. booked free cancellation rutland hotel for sunday, may pico if they somehow dodge a bullet


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 9, 2017)

yea i booked ugarloaf this weekend, knowing i have a half day friday and monday off. while maine seems to be relatively better off, stll a long drive for ice. cancelling maine. going to creek today for some laps, will do the same friday afternoon. saturday off. booked free cancellation rutland hotel for sunday, may pico if they somehow dodge a bullet


----------



## kingslug (Jan 9, 2017)

Its FUBAR.....


----------



## kingslug (Jan 9, 2017)

Hunter shows some promise for Sunday..Saturday night snow 3 to 5 inches...guess I'll be there if that happens.


----------



## gladerider (Jan 9, 2017)

just read the single chair weather blog. not optimistic.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 9, 2017)

Lookin' firm and fast for this weekend. Thinking the rain won't be too bad / very much but a couple warm days followed by a temperature drop Friday is gonna make ungroomed/natural terrain kinda rough on the feet.


----------



## machski (Jan 9, 2017)

Being a long holiday weekend I am optimistic Sunday River will be full on resurfacing.  I have no problem skiing under the guns.  And luckily I'll get tomorrow and Wednesday in before anything goes south.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 9, 2017)

I was really looking forward to a 3-day ski weekend and I keep running the weather models hoping for a change, but it's not looking great.  Just ran the GFS and the Canuck and both show a bit of rain Wednesday, but then rain Thursday night into Friday morning, followed by thermodynamics panels that hit single digits Friday night into Saturday morning.  Sure hope this changes.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 9, 2017)

gladerider said:


> *I will be in Lake Placid* but Vermont looks even worse.



That was my plan too, but I may cancel given the weather and no Lookout on a holiday weekend.  Either that or maybe we'll go anyway and cross country ski or snowshoe Saturday and ski Sunday hoping the extra day will help out the grooming situation.  Dunno.   If you've never been to the FIS Aerials you should check that out on Saturday night at the jumping venue.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 9, 2017)

plattekill and the cats in general looking ok for the weekend. only question is how much base do they lose beforehand.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 9, 2017)

Is there any chance that the natural snow trails will survive for the weekend?  It's not looking likely to me.


----------



## x10003q (Jan 9, 2017)

I will breaking out my 

CCM Super Tacks


----------



## cdskier (Jan 9, 2017)

VTKilarney said:


> Is there any chance that the natural snow trails will survive for the weekend?  It's not looking likely to me.



Depends on your definition of "survive". Upper elevation trails will be solid, but may not lose too much base at places further north that have good depth right now. If they are open after they refreeze, they certainly won't be worth skiing though until some decent snow falls.


----------



## gladerider (Jan 9, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> That was my plan too, but I may cancel given the weather and no Lookout on a holiday weekend.  Either that or maybe we'll go anyway and cross country ski or snowshoe Saturday and ski Sunday hoping the extra day will help out the grooming situation.  Dunno.   If you've never been to the FIS Aerials you should check that out on Saturday night at the jumping venue.


i am committed with prepaid tix, kids ski school and lodging so i am going. i will update this thread after my day saturday

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn (Jan 9, 2017)

Blacked out for the holiday weekend. Maybe not such a bad thing given the conditions and inevitable crowds.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 9, 2017)

Going somewhere in VT Friday see conflicting on when it stops - some say early, some say nothing on Friday some say stopping later on Friday while others say snow showers in the afternoon and nothing else. The rest of the weekend I'll play by ear and eye.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 9, 2017)

Friday looks like a good day to get out there for a little early spring skiing.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 9, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> Friday looks like a good day to get out there for a little early spring skiing.



Oh no now that Tuna says it will be I may change my mind.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 9, 2017)

Maybe a little help before the warm..

http://www.pivotalweather.com/model.php?m=nam3km&p=snku_acc&rh=2017010906&fh=240&r=us_ne&dpdt=


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 9, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> Oh no now that Tuna says it will be I may change my mind.



Take it back anyway. Wednesday looks like it will be a great day. Warm and fresh snow from the day/night before. Choice between Wed and mashed potatos Friday I'd take Wednesday 100%.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 9, 2017)

Winds look to be bad elevation. for Killington at 3400'

[FONT=&quot]Tuesday Night​Snow and sleet, becoming all snow after 3am. Low around 23. Strong and damaging winds, with a southwest wind 65 to 70 mph decreasing to 60 to 65 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow and sleet accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Wednesday​A 30 percent chance of snow before 11am. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 35. Very windy, with a west wind 50 to 55 mph decreasing to 37 to 42 mph in the afternoon. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Wednesday Night​A 40 percent chance of snow after 1am. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 32. Very windy, with a southwest wind 36 to 41 mph decreasing to 29 to 34 mph after midnight. Winds could gust as high as 50 mph. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Thursday​A chance of rain and snow before 9am, then rain likely. Cloudy, with a high near 43. Strong and damaging winds, with a west wind 26 to 36 mph increasing to 50 to 60 mph. Winds could gust as high as 75 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New precipitation amounts of less than a tenth of an inch possible.
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Thursday Night​A chance of rain before 5am, then a chance of rain and snow. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 32. Strong and damaging winds, with a west wind around 60 mph, with gusts as high as 80 mph. Chance of precipitation is 50%.
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Friday​A chance of rain and snow showers before 9am, then a chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 37. Very windy, with a west wind 50 to 55 mph decreasing to 37 to 42 mph in the afternoon. Winds could gust as high as 65 mph. Chance of precipitation is 30%.
[/FONT]


----------



## gladerider (Jan 9, 2017)

wow. gonna be windyyyyy

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 9, 2017)

gladerider said:


> wow. gonna be windyyyyy



It wont be during "ski hours" during the weekend though, as the isobars look pretty far apart, so at least there's that small solace.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 9, 2017)

I think these temps will cool a bit from where they are now. Anyway, I'll be at Killington hoping for the best.

Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Jan 9, 2017)

The drinking forecast is coming along quite nice


----------



## Sons of Thunder (Jan 9, 2017)

Going tomorrow. Between the impending rain, warm weather and then the MLK crowds on top of it, I'm getting my fix now then sitting the weekend out. Better for my sanity..


----------



## kingslug (Jan 10, 2017)

the 2 degree friday night temp is the killer..thats  a real ice maker..the shiny stuff.....and Hunters prediction for snow saturday..is gone...guess they broke out a different prediction dart board.


----------



## SnoDevil97 (Jan 10, 2017)

Ice sheets and holiday weekend crowds - no thanks, taking this weekend off.  And from the look of the long-range forecast for NE, possibly the next few weeks as well. Banking on a cold/stormy February at this point, I think the rest of January is cooked.  

https://twitter.com/MJVentrice/status/818494235838185474

Glad I got some really good days in the past few weeks.


----------



## Tin (Jan 10, 2017)

Recovery weekend. I avoid skiing holiday weeks/weekends as much as possible (unless there is a storm). Skiing 6/7 days leading up to Saturday. Looking forward to some warm air and rain you soften things up on the trails. Woods seem to be in great shape and soft, trails not so much.


----------



## gladerider (Jan 10, 2017)

setting up to be a classic iceface weekend for me with 20+ mph wind to go along. oh well.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## tumbler (Jan 10, 2017)

snoseek said:


> The drinking forecast is coming along quite nice



Bingo!


----------



## slatham (Jan 10, 2017)

This weekend will be a test of those who aggressively resurface and those that do not. It should be interesting.


----------



## yeggous (Jan 10, 2017)

snoseek said:


> The drinking forecast is coming along quite nice



+1


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 10, 2017)

Feeling pretty good about my Tahoe trip in early March


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2017)

gladerider said:


> setting up to be a classic iceface weekend for me with 20+ mph wind to go along. oh well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk



See you there, my son is competing


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 10, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> Feeling pretty good about my Tahoe trip in early March


You've picked a good year for it!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 10, 2017)

This is beyond depressing.   Guess I'll be cancelling the 3-day weekend.   Next weekend isnt looking great either.

For those of us who cant ski much or at all in December, this season might as well be last season so far.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 10, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> This is beyond depressing.   Guess I'll be cancelling the 3-day weekend.   Next weekend isnt looking great either.
> 
> For those of us who cant ski much or at all in December, this season might as well be last season so far.



Killington is currently at 134 trails. Big big difference this season and last.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 10, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> For those of us who cant ski much or at all in December, this season might as well be last season so far.


I feel really badly for you, because so far this season has been off to a very good start.  I have had better days already than I did at any time last year.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 10, 2017)

A classic "first chair, first barstool" kind of weekend shaping up! 

Mount Snow for me on Saturday,  Magic on Sunday for my son's race (expect about 120 or so race suit clad 10 and 11 yr old there on Showoff with associated parents on Sunday) and then over to Willard Mtn outside of Albany, NY for my daughter's race on MLK day


----------



## dlague (Jan 10, 2017)

Meanwhile Colorado, Utah and California are getting pounded so much so that there have been delayed openings - how ironic.  A Basin reported 40 inches in the past three days and Crested Butte reported 66 in the past 7 days.  And there is more on the way.

My advice head west!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## tumbler (Jan 10, 2017)

It only takes one run for it to be apres


----------



## Edd (Jan 10, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> This is beyond depressing.   Guess I'll be cancelling the 3-day weekend..



Congratulations on avoiding MLK weekend. I can't imagine anything more depressing.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 10, 2017)

dlague said:


> *My advice head west!*



A few days ago when I realized how bad the conditions would be this weekend I looked into that, but I deemed the flights too pricey for a few days of skiing..



Edd said:


> *Congratulations on avoiding MLK weekend.* I can't imagine anything more depressing.



I never really find it all that bad, but I tend to go to the places that the crowds avoid on holiday weekends.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 10, 2017)

VTKilarney said:


> I feel really badly for you, because so far this season has been off to a very good start.  I have had better days already than I did at any time last year.



I agree. Some of those December days were incredible. Only downside is my legs weren't ready for them so I couldn't ski as much as I would have liked to. As for January, while the weather hasn't been ideal with the ups and downs, the skiing this past weekend was decent. This coming weekend might be a bit crappy, but I think we'll still have more base left (particularly on the upper half of the mountains) than at almost any point last year. Couple that with the fact that we still have a long season ahead of us and we're in vastly better shape than last year.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 10, 2017)

cdskier said:


> Couple that with the fact that we still have a long season ahead of us and we're in vastly better shape than last year.



No "super El Nino" also helps.


----------



## dlague (Jan 10, 2017)

VTKilarney said:


> I feel really badly for you, because so far this season has been off to a very good start.  I have had better days already than I did at any time last year.



Then came Christmas!


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 10, 2017)

drjeff said:


> A classic "first chair, first barstool" kind of weekend shaping up!



May even need a breakfast Beer while booting up. 

As long as our favorite run is still open

Banshee to Bar Glade 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 10, 2017)

dlague said:


> Meanwhile Colorado, Utah and California are getting pounded so much so that there have been delayed openings - how ironic.  A Basin reported 40 inches in the past three days and Crested Butte reported 66 in the past 7 days.  And there is more on the way.
> 
> My advice head west!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



According to my friend in Silverthorne, A Basin is closed.  Crested Butte is also closed for "too much snow" :lol:.  She said that they calling this the largest storm in over 20 years in Summit County.  Son is stuck on the west side of Berthoud (Winter Park) as US 40 is closed.  Had to make him a hotel reservation. And I skied dust on crust today at Camelback,  what am I doing wrong?

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Sons of Thunder (Jan 10, 2017)

So glad I went today. Much easier to resist the next week or so now. This season has been a yo-yo freakshow.


----------



## slatham (Jan 10, 2017)

The more I look at the forecast models the more this weekend is really going to highlight those who have invested, and will use, their snowmaking systems. Everyone gets rain and into the 40's Wed/Thur. Then it looks like all areas North of I90 will have snowmaking temps around sunrise Friday, and will get ideal+ conditions Friday night into the rest of the weekend. This will allow a full 24 hours before day 1 of MLK weekend and 48 hours for the core day of Sunday. Will be interesting to see who lights it up.......


----------



## Sons of Thunder (Jan 10, 2017)

slatham said:


> The more I look at the forecast models the more this weekend is really going to highlight those who have invested, and will use, their snowmaking systems. Everyone gets rain and into the 40's Wed/Thur. Then it looks like all areas North of I90 will have snowmaking temps around sunrise Friday, and will get ideal+ conditions Friday night into the rest of the weekend. This will allow a full 24 hours before day 1 of MLK weekend and 48 hours for the core day of Sunday. Will be interesting to see who lights it up.......



Rich will get richer, poor will hang on desperately.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 10, 2017)

JDMRoma said:


> May even need a breakfast Beer while booting up.
> 
> As long as our favorite run is still open
> 
> ...


+1! 
[emoji481]

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Jan 10, 2017)

The reality is in the Northeast, if you're committed to skiing as much as possible, you're going to have post freeze up, firm days. 

If you ski in the Northeast and are primarily a weekend warrior and just go when conditions are "good" you won't be skiing a whole lot of days most years!

I'd much rather have a firm, crowded, post freeze up day on the hill, than not be on the hill at all!! This is why in the Northeast, having a ski that's under 85 in the waist, with a sub 15m radius sidecut and some well tuned edges are an important tool in one's quiver, and usually way more used than a pair of 100+ waist, full rocker powder skis in the East!!

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## becca m (Jan 10, 2017)

totally agree with drjeff!!!!   I would go so far as to say that, as a snowboarder, I spend a fair amount of time on 2 planks because when it's icy, i'd rather be skiing than not being on the hill at all


----------



## gladerider (Jan 10, 2017)

180 said:


> See you there, my son is competing



oh cool. good luck to him. post his number on the thread and i will cheer for him if i can.


----------



## dlague (Jan 10, 2017)

slatham said:


> The more I look at the forecast models the more this weekend is really going to highlight those who have invested, and will use, their snowmaking systems. Everyone gets rain and into the 40's Wed/Thur. Then it looks like all areas North of I90 will have snowmaking temps around sunrise Friday, and will get ideal+ conditions Friday night into the rest of the weekend. This will allow a full 24 hours before day 1 of MLK weekend and 48 hours for the core day of Sunday. Will be interesting to see who lights it up.......


The problem is the snowmaking systems can not cover all of the terrain precious open.  So reports will pick runs that the snow will stay on.  Another alternative will be to churn up the base the best they can and then apply a this layer to get open as much as possible.  Get the cat on soon could be good to at least create corduroy then coat with snowmaking or they wait for some draining hoping that it does not freeze too fast then till the base with some snowmaking or not.



Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Sons of Thunder (Jan 10, 2017)

drjeff said:


> The reality is in the Northeast, if you're committed to skiing as much as possible, you're going to have post freeze up, firm days.
> 
> If you ski in the Northeast and are primarily a weekend warrior and just go when conditions are "good" you won't be skiing a whole lot of days most years!
> 
> ...



Absolutely spot on, a day on the slopes is better than not being there at all. I think the key to NE skiing/riding is also having a flexible schedule. You need to closely monitor conditions and pick your spots. I am working offsite until the end of Jan so I can afford to skip out the next week due to the conditions. But under normal circumstances I'd probably be out there with the masses, having a hell of a time while muttering about ice under my breath.


----------



## HD333 (Jan 11, 2017)

With the thaw, rain, freeze cycle coming up for NH I think I may skip this weekend. Pats are on Sat night so not a total loss of a ski weekend. Maybe do a day trip on Monday if things look better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 11, 2017)

HD333 said:


> With the thaw, rain, freeze cycle coming up for NH I think I may skip this weekend. Pats are on Sat night so not a total loss of a ski weekend. Maybe do a day trip on Monday if things look better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



NY'ers have no one to root for this weekend...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 11, 2017)

Looking like there might be some snow showers Friday along the boundary where the invading cold air bumps into the retreating warm air. 

 Probably wont be much at all, but be ready for every ski area to post,* "IT'S SNOWING!!!!!!!"* Facebook pictures showing it on Friday ahead of the financially key MLK weekend. LOL


----------



## kingslug (Jan 11, 2017)

Well..with all the money you can save by not skiing the east...you can head west for the best conditions on earth...last year  27 days west..3 east...this year is better but still will do 2/3 out west. 
Stay at cheap motels..don't splurge on food..it can be done..


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 11, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Looking like there might be some snow showers Friday along the boundary where the invading cold air bumps into the retreating warm air.
> 
> Probably wont be much at all, but be ready for every ski area to post,* "IT'S SNOWING!!!!!!!"* Facebook pictures showing it on Friday ahead of the financially key MLK weekend. LOL



Would it be too much to hope for that these snow showers bond with the wet surface as it freezes at just the right time to prevent a total hockey rink scenario?


----------



## Tin (Jan 11, 2017)

drjeff said:


> I'd much rather have a firm, crowded, post freeze up day on the hill, than not be on the hill at all!! This is why in the Northeast, having a ski that's under 85 in the waist, with a sub 15m radius sidecut and some well tuned edges are an important tool in one's quiver, and usually way more used than a pair of 100+ waist, full rocker powder skis in the East!!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



You should really try a 100+ waist ski that is heavy with little to no tip rocker. It's like charging hard pack on a metal edged 2x4, actually makes me enjoy skiing groomers a bit.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 11, 2017)

kingslug said:


> Well..with all the money you can save by not skiing the east...you can head west for the best conditions on earth...last year  27 days west..3 east...this year is better but still will do 2/3 out west.
> Stay at cheap motels..don't splurge on food..it can be done..



Its out of control out there this year.  Powder after powder day.  Not up to where you are but I'll get at least 14 out there on top of the 40 some odd I get here in the east.  If you really want to save and have a great time go after April 1st.  Prices drop and the most years the snow keeps coming.

Mlk weekend will be spent here on the local mountain, probably ice skating, but its all practice for up north and out west anyway, so you won't hear any complaining from me.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## tumbler (Jan 11, 2017)

I'll be working on my alcohol tolerance, it's rounding out into mid season form.


----------



## dlague (Jan 11, 2017)

4aprice said:


> Its out of control out there this year.  Powder after powder day.  Not up to where you are but I'll get at least 14 out there on top of the 40 some odd I get here in the east.  If you really want to save and have a great time go after April 1st.  Prices drop and the most years the snow keeps coming.
> 
> Mlk weekend will be spent here on the local mountain, probably ice skating, but its all practice for up north and out west anyway, so you won't hear any complaining from me.
> 
> ...


Well I will be getting after some of that snow this weekend.  Crazy crazy snow totals. A Basin is high on the list then it will be Breck, Keystone or Loveland.  It has snowed between 50-73 inches at those resorts with another 10 or so more inches between now and Thursday.  Then we get a few days break in time for the weekend.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Jan 11, 2017)

tumbler said:


> I'll be working on my alcohol tolerance, it's rounding out into mid season form.



Smart.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 11, 2017)

Tin said:


> You should really try a 100+ waist ski that is heavy with little to no tip rocker. It's like charging hard pack on a metal edged 2x4, actually makes me enjoy skiing groomers a bit.



as always, i like the cut of your jib. big burly heavy stiff 100+ underfoot plow thru and over anything and everything skis ftw.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 12, 2017)

I only have 1 ski I use anymore..105 under foot. I designed it for pretty much anything and Pete Wagner built it..handles anything I throw at it. My old Rossi's with double rocker..didn't fare so well here.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 12, 2017)

Anyone happen to be skiing in n.VT anywhere today?   The rain to this point hasnt been as bad as was depicted, but I'm wondering how everything's been holding up and if there's been any fog and/or "warm breeze" snow loss?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 12, 2017)

Damage reports... let's hear 'em.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 12, 2017)

Look at the damn radar .... Ugly !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 12, 2017)

end of next week looks no better...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 12, 2017)

yea i cancelled sugarloaf for this weekend and sugarbush/Stowe for next weekend. really hurts to cancel. I'm gonna do mountain creek tomorrow night, and maybe Stratton Sunday or Monday after they've had a chance to resurface. can't stand missing a weekend. will probably do Stratton or okemo for a day next weekend instead of Stowe. Booked Stowe hotel for weekend of 27th and feb 3rd and praying for a change. I hate missing weekends. I want my 50 days


----------



## dlague (Jan 12, 2017)

Wow - not good!  Look at what is coming your way.  Did not look to bad today so far, the worst is yet to come.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 12, 2017)

Looks like mtb season is gonna be back on once the ground freezes back up!

I have a 4-6 week lay off coming up on Feb 1st so here's to hoping for a pattern shift. Till then I'm switching back to pedaling.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 12, 2017)

Reported post for graphic obscenity and no trigger warning.



dlague said:


> Wow - not good!  Look at what is coming your way.  Did not look to bad today so far, the worst is yet to come.
> 
> View attachment 21478


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 12, 2017)

snoseek said:


> Looks like mtb season is gonna be back on once the ground freezes back up!
> 
> I have a 4-6 week lay off coming up on Feb 1st so here's to hoping for a pattern shift. Till then I'm switching back to pedaling.


HMMM...
You live out in Tahoe and they have a few years of subpar snow fall then you move back east and...


----------



## Jully (Jan 12, 2017)

Sucks for the resorts! I doubt many people in the flatlands will be itching to ski MLK weekend when it was raining and 50 during the week!


----------



## Whitey (Jan 12, 2017)

This is the story of my ski life.   I have the WORST luck with stuff like this.    Going to Sunday River for Fri-Sat-Sun.   Deposit on hotel room already paid.   I am always showing up "just after the rain screwed things up".    Pulled the trigger on SR after they got 2' two weeks ago.  Thought "well, as long as we don't get any major thaws/rain storms it should still be good".  

Good thing I am a born and raised Northeast skier and am used to sh1t like this.    My February trip to CO can't come soon enough.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 12, 2017)

^ That's why I always make my ski plans somewhat last minute'ish.   Even when I went out west last year the trip was only made about 2 weeks out and I knew the pattern.   Thinking about taking an Easter trip this year too, but dont know if it will be Lake Tahoe, Banff, Utah again, somewhere in Colorado, etc.... and probably wont make a decision until early April once I know current conditions + forward weather pattern.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 12, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> ^ That's why I always make my ski plans somewhat last minute'ish.   Even when I went out west last year the trip was only made about 2 weeks out and I knew the pattern.   Thinking about taking an Easter trip this year too, but dont know if it will be Lake Tahoe, Banff, Utah again, somewhere in Colorado, etc.... and probably wont make a decision until early April once I know current conditions + forward weather pattern.




This is what I'm constantly telling people. That little bit you save by booking stuff in advance isn't worth the gamble....anywhere. A plane ticket is really all you spend more on. Sites like hotwire will keep things fairly cheap last minute


----------



## dlague (Jan 12, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> ^ That's why I always make my ski plans somewhat last minute'ish.   Even when I went out west last year the trip was only made about 2 weeks out and I knew the pattern.   Thinking about taking an Easter trip this year too, but dont know if it will be Lake Tahoe, Banff, Utah again, somewhere in Colorado, etc.... and probably wont make a decision until early April once I know current conditions + forward weather pattern.



Easter will probably be closing weekend for much of Colorado!


----------



## cdskier (Jan 12, 2017)

Jully said:


> Sucks for the resorts! I doubt many people in the flatlands will be itching to ski MLK weekend when it was raining and 50 during the week!



On the bright side for people that do go it could be not too crowded this weekend. I would expect very aggressive grooming plans Friday night to try to make things somewhat skiable. Sugarbush in their afternoon snow report is still holding out hope for a couple inches of some backside snow to help things out. They don't plan on doing any grooming tonight until around 3am to give things a chance to set up.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 12, 2017)

snoseek said:


> That little bit you save by booking stuff in advance isn't worth the gamble....anywhere. *A plane ticket is really all you spend more on.*



Exactly.  And I have several hundred thousand miles still from when I worked in banking.  True though that my gf's ticket to SLC cost probably $300 more than it could have, but that $300 is money well spent on knowing 100% that your "ski trip" (i.e. the entire point of going) will have good conditions.  Like the day I hit Park City/Canyons with 15" I think it was of overnight snowfall!



dlague said:


> Easter will probably be closing weekend for much of Colorado!



Probably for much of everywhere, especially given it falls 3 weeks later than last year.  I'm guessing someplace far north like Banff might be the best bet this year for Easter.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 12, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'm guessing someplace far north like Banff might be the best bet this year for Easter.



or Mammoth


----------



## Whitey (Jan 12, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> ^ That's why I always make my ski plans somewhat last minute'ish.   Even when I went out west last year the trip was only made about 2 weeks out and I knew the pattern.   Thinking about taking an Easter trip this year too, but dont know if it will be Lake Tahoe, Banff, Utah again, somewhere in Colorado, etc.... and probably wont make a decision until early April once I know current conditions + forward weather pattern.




Kids.   You're a victim of their holiday/school schedule.   Mine have an unusual town school schedule where they get the Friday before MLK and the Monday.   Hence the Fri-Sat-Sun trip.  

Would love to be flexible and go when & where I want.   But the two teens make that difficult now.    

My advice is just get a vasectomy at about age 15 and then cruise through the rest of your life with no worries.


----------



## machski (Jan 12, 2017)

Whitey said:


> This is the story of my ski life.   I have the WORST luck with stuff like this.    Going to Sunday River for Fri-Sat-Sun.   Deposit on hotel room already paid.   I am always showing up "just after the rain screwed things up".    Pulled the trigger on SR after they got 2' two weeks ago.  Thought "well, as long as we don't get any major thaws/rain storms it should still be good".
> 
> Good thing I am a born and raised Northeast skier and am used to sh1t like this.    My February trip to CO can't come soon enough.


You'll be fine.  Plenty of new snow will be blown and trail edges will be fun.  Sunday River is best in biz to recover quickly and the good natural base will help this year.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 12, 2017)

This weekend is easy....

#1 wear your goggles because there's going to be a bunch of snowmaking going on

#2 If it's not groomed or atleast not groomed and NOT had fresh snow made on it, you really don't want to think about it

#3 The woods won't be in play for any sane person, even if there looks like there's plenty of snow in them

#4 If where you're skiing isn't known for their snowmaking firepower, chances are you won't have many choices for ways down

#5 Any day on the hill is way better than a day not on the hill in my book ;-)


----------



## dlague (Jan 12, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Exactly.  And I have several hundred thousand miles still from when I worked in banking.  True though that my gf's ticket to SLC cost probably $300 more than it could have, but that $300 is money well spent on knowing 100% that your "ski trip" (i.e. the entire point of going) will have good conditions.  Like the day I hit Park City/Canyons with 15" I think it was of overnight snowfall!
> 
> 
> 
> Probably for much of everywhere, especially given it falls 3 weeks later than last year.  I'm guessing someplace far north like Banff might be the best bet this year for Easter.


A Basin and Loveland will be open for sure.  I would imagine that particular weekend most will still be open but closing right after that.

That blew me away when we moved here in early April and a week later only A Basin and LL were open with a bottle load of snow in the mountains.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Jan 12, 2017)

Fantastic day to be out today. Rain held off at Magic, warm spring skiing!


----------



## Guyot (Jan 12, 2017)

I hoping for at least decent for Sunday VT


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## slatham (Jan 12, 2017)

Tin said:


> Fantastic day to be out today. Rain held off at Magic, warm spring skiing!



Good to hear Tin. Is the natural snow holding up? I hope they keep a base so when this pattern turns they only need one moderate snow to get some good stuff open.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 12, 2017)

slatham said:


> Good to hear Tin. Is the natural snow holding up? I hope they keep a base so when this pattern turns they only need one moderate snow to get some good stuff open.


I can give a bit of post freeze up Magic Intel later on Sunday as I'll be there watching my son (and about 120 other 10 to 12 yr olds) racing on Showoff

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Jan 12, 2017)

slatham said:


> Good to hear Tin. Is the natural snow holding up? I hope they keep a base so when this pattern turns they only need one moderate snow to get some good stuff open.



Oh yes. Solid on the lower 2/3s +, more inversion up top.


----------



## yeggous (Jan 12, 2017)

drjeff said:


> This weekend is easy....
> 
> #1 wear your goggles because there's going to be a bunch of snowmaking going on
> 
> ...



Where will this snowmaking be? I don't expect to see them at Peak Resorts in the MWV.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 12, 2017)

yeggous said:


> Where will this snowmaking be? I don't expect to see them at Peak Resorts in the MWV.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



At Cat on Tuesday I was thinking the smart move would be to leave the fresh snowmaking piles on Lynx and Bobcat until end of day tomorrow and then groom them out for Saturday to at least have a couple of decent trails for holiday visitors.  I tend to agree with your thoughts though.  Looking at next week being equally as ugly weather wise, they may not bother with any holiday weekend refreshes. 

I think snowmaking ops are probably near done up there.  Tims and Avenger are still left to do at Attitash.  Base building on Lynx for Spring and a final Catapult and Polecat refresh, then hope Mother Nature helps with the rest. 

I'll be watching to see what Crotched does tomorrow to see if it's worth it to head over there for Saturday morning.  If they refresh a couple of trails it might be okay for a few hours in the morning.  If not, I'll just sit out the holiday weekend.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 12, 2017)

There's a good chance to catch a sunny, mid-30's day next mid-week if the weekend doesn't look enticing.

I was kicking myself all day for not taking the chance to head up to Mount Snow yesterday(wednesday).


----------



## mister moose (Jan 12, 2017)

drjeff said:


> This weekend is easy....
> 
> #1 wear your goggles because there's going to be a bunch of snowmaking going on
> 
> ...



#6 Monday will be better than Sunday which will  better than Saturday. More gun snow and multiple re-grooms count.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 13, 2017)

I've been going on what my club calls a snow chaser to Utah every december..and for the past 5 years have it on the head every time..28 inches fell this time while we where there. Trip costs 600 bucks, my airfare costs 350.. you stay at the cliff. I get the aerly flight so I can get an afternoon in after we get there. This wards off the depression..for when I get back and there's nothing but ice to slide around on...at least I got my powder fix for the time being. This does wear off soon though...like...now...


----------



## Zermatt (Jan 13, 2017)

mister moose said:


> #6 Monday will be better than Sunday which will  better than Saturday. More gun snow and multiple re-grooms count.



That's what I was thinking, might skip skiing Saturday and focus on Sunday/Monday.

Historically, what is the most crowded day of the long weekend?  I assume Saturday.


----------



## Jully (Jan 13, 2017)

billo said:


> That's what I was thinking, might skip skiing Saturday and focus on Sunday/Monday.
> 
> Historically, what is the most crowded day of the long weekend?  I assume Saturday.



Yes.

The way I see it in most years is Saturday is a madhouse, Sunday is like a busy normal Saturday and Monday is about as crowded as a busy Sunday.


----------



## Tin (Jan 13, 2017)

Looks like Mad River Valley got the worst of it. They did not have much snow at lower elevations when I was there this week. MRG is closed and Bush lost all natural trails going from 111 to 68 trails. Not quite the epic meltdown of 2014 when K went from 100% to 40 trails, they are down to 108. Pico lost about 20.  NH and the Whites really dodged it.


----------



## Zermatt (Jan 13, 2017)

Tin said:


> Looks like Mad River Valley got the worst of it. They did not have much snow at lower elevations when I was there this week. MRG is closed and Bush lost all natural trails going from 111 to 68 trails. Not quite the epic meltdown of 2014 when K went from 100% to 40 trails, they are down to 108. Pico lost about 20.  NH and the Whites really dodged it.



Pico is worse than they are reporting I have a feeling. Written report says likely down to 9.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 13, 2017)

Gotta give the areas the better part of the morning to asses the damage, and groom things out to asses the trail counts.  With when the cold air finally arrived, the cats haven't had a bunch of time to get to as many trails and groom them as will likely be open either later today or by tomorrow. 

Pretty much though, you can cross off the majority of the natural snow terrain at most places right now


----------



## Tin (Jan 13, 2017)

billo said:


> Pico is worse than they are reporting I have a feeling. Written report says likely down to 9.



OUCH!



drjeff said:


> Gotta give the areas the better part of the morning to asses the damage, and groom things out to asses the trail counts.  With when the cold air finally arrived, the cats haven't had a bunch of time to get to as many trails and groom them as will likely be open either later today or by tomorrow.
> 
> Pretty much though, you can cross off the majority of the natural snow terrain at most places right now



I'm thinking with the refreeze tomorrow could be lower. Typical January thaw/freeze.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 13, 2017)

Tin said:


> Looks like Mad River Valley got the worst of it. They did not have much snow at lower elevations when I was there this week. MRG is closed and Bush lost all natural trails going from 111 to 68 trails. Not quite the epic meltdown of 2014 when K went from 100% to 40 trails, they are down to 108. Pico lost about 20.  NH and the Whites really dodged it.



For Sugarbush, the report says they still need to assess the natural trails and may reopen them. I'd expect they will reopen many of the upper mountain natural trails even if they are rock solid after the freeze. They won't be worth skiing even if they open them though. On the MRG cam things actually look better than I expected on what you can see.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 13, 2017)

Tin said:


> OUCH!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking with the refreeze tomorrow could be lower. Typical January thaw/freeze.


Refeeze? Temps dropping through the day as I understand don't think we will warm back up today.

Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Jan 13, 2017)

9 trails is tough... We shall see what happens this weekend!


----------



## Tin (Jan 13, 2017)

ALLSKIING said:


> Refeeze? Temps dropping through the day as I understand don't think we will warm back up today.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app




Freeze,refreeze....it is the same thing to me before 2 cups of coffee lol. I meant freeze.


----------



## tumbler (Jan 13, 2017)

MRG has the main mountain closed for the weekend which probably means more people at SB.  Looking at the time lapse snow stake camera at the SB summit looks like they lost about 3-5" of snow so not too much damage.  What has me concerned is that their snowmaking philosophy is to pound a trail for a week then move on and never come back.  They do not bounce around and resurface.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 13, 2017)

tumbler said:


> MRG has the main mountain closed for the weekend which probably means more people at SB.  Looking at the time lapse snow stake camera at the SB summit looks like they lost about 3-5" of snow so not too much damage.  What has me concerned is that their snowmaking philosophy is to pound a trail for a week then move on and never come back.  They do not bounce around and resurface.



The steeps at the summit must be a skating rink as I see they closed Organgrinder and Ripcord on the trail report. A thaw/freeze right before a holiday weekend wouldn't be a bad time for SB to change their snow-making philosophy and try to dust a bunch of trails. I doubt they will do that though. At least they are putting some snow down on Downspout. That's a good choice to resurface.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 13, 2017)

I think most are having issues right now.
Sunday River:Update 9:15AM: The South Ridge Express, Sundance Surface and North Peak Express lifts are open. All other lifts remain on hold for wind and grooming, keep an eye out for updates as more lifts and trails will come online.
Sugarloaf:Today at the Loaf 10:25am UPDATE: Sawduster, Skidway, and the Moosecalator are open; all other scheduled lifts remain on wind hold. Continue to check back here for the most up-to-date information
This seems the comman theme today along with many wind holds.Sounds real inviting.


----------



## mister moose (Jan 13, 2017)

billo said:


> That's what I was thinking, might skip skiing Saturday and focus on Sunday/Monday.
> 
> Historically, what is the most crowded day of the long weekend?  I assume Saturday.





Jully said:


> Yes.
> 
> The way I see it in most years is Saturday is a madhouse, Sunday is like a busy normal Saturday and Monday is about as crowded as a busy Sunday.



Agree for most years.  Last year was exceptionally busy due to being the first decent skiing the entire season.  This year will be near the opposite.  If I had to guess, I'd say some will come ski, some will stay home.  Those that come ski will ski both days, since they're here already and paid for it.  I'd look for reduced levels to where Saturday is a normal Saturday, Sunday is a repeat, and Monday is a usual Sunday.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 13, 2017)

Not to be a Debbie Downer, but a realist, but the forecast for next week is horrendous as well.  Monday and Tuesday are cold without precipitation, then you might want to hit the snooze button until roughly January 25th.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 13, 2017)

mister moose said:


> I'd look for reduced levels to where Saturday is a normal Saturday, Sunday is a repeat, and Monday is a usual Sunday.



I feel like this is about the 4th out of 5 years or so the hills have had financially rotten luck around MLK weekend.  This year will be bad, last year we all know about, and 2 of the prior 3 years brutal cold (sub zero at times) kept many away.

They've had some rotten President's Weekends in that timeframe as well with brutal cold, and one time I recall (4 or 5 years ago?) where the winds were so brutal much shut down.


----------



## mister moose (Jan 13, 2017)

My approach: 

1) Find a resort/trail that will have top to bottom snowmaking going.
2) Ski that trail.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 13, 2017)

This is the sort of weekend that I worry about from a safety perspective.

 Increased crowds comprised of once-or-twice a year skiers with a big cohort of those being low-level intermediates (#1 danger group IMO), with icy smooth surfaces that make stopping a challenge = a recipe for tragedy.


----------



## Zermatt (Jan 13, 2017)

Apparently Pico can't groom trails, run lifts and snowmaking all at the same time.  Sounds like Killington is stealing their snowmaking crew.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 13, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> This is the sort of weekend that I worry about from a safety perspective.
> 
> Increased crowds comprised of once-or-twice a year skiers with a big cohort of those being low-level intermediates (#1 danger group IMO), with icy smooth surfaces that make stopping a challenge = a recipe for tragedy.



Mountain ops preparing for this weekend..


----------



## tumbler (Jan 13, 2017)

cdskier said:


> The steeps at the summit must be a skating rink as I see they closed Organgrinder and Ripcord on the trail report. A thaw/freeze right before a holiday weekend wouldn't be a bad time for SB to change their snow
> 
> Downspout could use it every night!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 13, 2017)

billo said:


> Apparently Pico can't groom trails, run lifts and snowmaking all at the same time.  Sounds like Killington is stealing their snowmaking crew.


Didn't seem like it today. 2 hrs was enough!

Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 13, 2017)

Skied Wawa for a few hours.  Forgot to take pics but these describe the conditions
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Trails double vroomed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (Jan 13, 2017)

tumbler said:


> Downspout could use it every night!



Truer words have never been spoken!


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 13, 2017)

Skied Pats peak this morning. I was originally going to either pico or Bolton. Glad I stayed at the home Mtn. Hit 2nd chair, Soft groomers to start then it was hardening up when I left at 12:30. Fun morning with the groomer skis.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 13, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Not to be a Debbie Downer, but a realist, but the forecast for next week is horrendous as well.  Monday and Tuesday are cold without precipitation, then you might want to hit the snooze button until roughly January 25th.



After next weekend it looks like at the very least we'll be starting from square one on many lower elevation trails that don't have a snowmaking base... :-(


----------



## Puck it (Jan 13, 2017)

Cannon at 3700'

[FONT=&quot]Tonight​Mostly clear, with a low around -12. Wind chill values as low as -36. Windy, with a northwest wind 25 to 35 mph.
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Saturday​Sunny, with a high near 13. Wind chill values as low as -37. Blustery, with a west wind 15 to 20 mph.
[/FONT]


----------



## snoseek (Jan 13, 2017)

Puck it said:


> Cannon at 3700'
> 
> [FONT="][RIGHT]Tonight[/RIGHT]
> Mostly clear, with a low around -12. Wind chill values as low as -36. Windy, with a northwest wind 25 to 35 mph.
> ...



haha brutal. Welp December was fun...I'm out till things get fun again!


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 13, 2017)

drjeff said:


> This weekend is easy....
> 
> #1 wear your goggles because there's going to be a bunch of snowmaking going on
> 
> ...



Perhaps I will run into you this time at Magic? I will be in the trails regardless and then figuring out all the different trails to the bar.

Sent from my SM-N920V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 13, 2017)

Next weekend looks pretty darn nice to me, sunny mid-30s after a few days of similar temps. I'm thinking nice loose granular conditions.

Keeping an eye on it I might pull the trigger on a weekend at Jay Peak or Stowe if the forecast holds.


----------



## slatham (Jan 13, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> Next weekend looks pretty darn nice to me, sunny mid-30s after a few days of similar temps. I'm thinking nice loose granular conditions.
> 
> Keeping an eye on it I might pull the trigger on a weekend at Jay Peak or Stowe if the forecast holds.



One thing is for sure this winter, no 7+ day forecast holds. Sunny and 30's?


----------



## Jully (Jan 13, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> Next weekend looks pretty darn nice to me, sunny mid-30s after a few days of similar temps. I'm thinking nice loose granular conditions.
> 
> Keeping an eye on it I might pull the trigger on a weekend at Jay Peak or Stowe if the forecast holds.



Next weekend as in the 21st and 22nd?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 13, 2017)

That's why keeping an eye on it .. I'm fine with finding a cheap hotel last minute, already got passes


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 13, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> Next weekend looks pretty darn nice to me, sunny mid-30s after a few days of similar temps. I'm thinking nice loose granular conditions.
> 
> Keeping an eye on it I might pull the trigger on a weekend at Jay Peak or Stowe if the forecast holds.



If there is anything left after the R@#$ in the middle of week.


----------



## Zermatt (Jan 13, 2017)

7 hours after temps fell below freezing and Pico is still rolling out the hoses.  I don't think they have made any snow yet today.

No staff and no water in the ponds.


----------



## Whitey (Jan 13, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> I think most are having issues right now.
> Sunday River:Update 9:15AM: The South Ridge Express, Sundance Surface and North Peak Express lifts are open. All other lifts remain on hold for wind and grooming, keep an eye out for updates as more lifts and trails will come online.



Skied SR today.  Not good.   Only 2-3 lower lifts spinning.   A lot of people we already walking back to their cars and leaving when we got there at 10AM.   Very little open and what was was icy.    Wildfire was about the only run that you could ski that had some carvable snow on it.   I lapped it 5 times just because there wasn't much else worth skiing.   Hope the groomers can do something with this.


----------



## dlague (Jan 13, 2017)

Ummmmmm!






Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Jan 13, 2017)

billo said:


> 7 hours after temps fell below freezing and Pico is still rolling out the hoses.  I don't think they have made any snow yet today.
> 
> No staff and no water in the ponds.



Is every other post you make complaining about Pico? 


I'm probably the last person who will ever stand up for K but this year they have had a massive shortage of employees and are seriously understaffed. It was all recently discussed on KZ, they are advertising in Albany and Burlington to try to find potential employees. Early in the year they couldn't find enough snow-makers, then there were issues with ticket window staffing over the holidays. Hell, upper management was helping load/unload K1 over Christmas/New Year's! Shops and restaurants all over the access road are having the same problems with finding new employees. 

They just lost 60 trails overnight, had a massive freeze going into a holiday weekend, and right now all they are doing is resurfacing OL, SS and high traffic areas, I think that should tell you something.


----------



## Tin (Jan 13, 2017)

dlague said:


> Ummmmmm!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You moved out west and got into cross-country?


----------



## Jully (Jan 13, 2017)

dlague said:


> Ummmmmm!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



K.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 13, 2017)

Tin said:


> I'm probably the last person who will ever stand up for K but this year they have had a massive shortage of employees and are seriously understaffed. It was all recently discussed on KZ, they are advertising in Albany and Burlington to try to find potential employees. Early in the year they couldn't find enough snow-makers, then there were issues with ticket window staffing over the holidays. Hell, upper management was helping load/unload K1 over Christmas/New Year's! Shops and restaurants all over the access road are having the same problems with finding new employees.
> .



Any idea why? Sugarbush still has open lift ops positions and was way short at one point as well...


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## machski (Jan 13, 2017)

Whitey said:


> Skied SR today.  Not good.   Only 2-3 lower lifts spinning.   A lot of people we already walking back to their cars and leaving when we got there at 10AM.   Very little open and what was was icy.    Wildfire was about the only run that you could ski that had some carvable snow on it.   I lapped it 5 times just because there wasn't much else worth skiing.   Hope the groomers can do something with this.


They actually warned about that last night on the mountain report (many areas closed at least to start).  I was impressed they were brutally honest.  Plus, they know they have a holiday weekend on the tails of a thaw to hard freeze.  To have anything to work with for tomorrow, this was the smart play.  And they did advertise this (they even advised having a few extra cups of coffee before heading out late morning).


----------



## Kleetus (Jan 13, 2017)

Puck it said:


> Cannon at 3700'
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Tonight​Mostly clear, with a low around -12. Wind chill values as low as -36. Windy, with a northwest wind 25 to 35 mph.
> [/FONT]
> ...



Looking like a good weekend for a beer run...meaning one run straight to the bar for beer.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 13, 2017)

Kleetus said:


> Looking like a good weekend for a beer run...meaning one run straight to the bar for beer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



May have to start with a 2fer


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Jan 13, 2017)

JDMRoma said:


> May have to start with a 2fer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Zoomer Bar should start with Rumple Minze and Fireball to fight off the hypothermia.


----------



## Kleetus (Jan 13, 2017)

JDMRoma said:


> May have to start with a 2fer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Just don't get caught by Patrol for...well you know what I mean...

Missed making some turns with you a couple weeks ago at Killington with Drewster, FSummer, and Puck It. Was a good time and sorry to hear you were feeling under the weather


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 13, 2017)

Kleetus said:


> Just don't get caught by Patrol for...well you know what I mean...
> 
> Missed making some turns with you a couple weeks ago at Killington with Drewster, FSummer, and Puck It. Was a good time and sorry to hear you were feeling under the weather
> 
> ...



Haha yes always a good time with that crew ! Catch you next time. Love the fiddlehead pod At K !!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Jan 13, 2017)

Tin said:


> You moved out west and got into cross-country?


Yes and it is a blast!  Actually that is the entrance to a glade that drops right after that at A Basin.  Once in the trees camera stays in the pocket.  If anyone had thoughts for skiing Colorado now is the time with prime conditions.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 13, 2017)

dlague said:


> If anyone had thoughts for skiing Colorado now is the time with prime conditions.[/URL]



I have these thoughts on a daily basis during Northeast thaw events..


----------



## yeggous (Jan 13, 2017)

Shawnee Peak (Maine) was a mixed bag tonight. Top 1/3 was not great, some trails patrol just closed. Both 2/3... was 1/3 scary and 2/3 okay. There was lots of shiny corduroy. But where they groomed twice tonight was nice but cold. The wind convinced me to bag it after 6 runs. I expected worse but hoped for better.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Jan 14, 2017)

Mount Snow was a mix of nice, soft fresh manmade where the guns were running, some decent machined groomed packed powder where they made snow yesterday and groomed it overnight, and some "chatter-roy" where it's just been groomer only since the freeze up.

Crowds weren't too bad until 10AM when the masses hit in full effect - overall not too bad

Now it's time to check the crowds in the bar and make sure the thaw didn't effect tap lines!![emoji481]

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 14, 2017)

billo said:


> 7 hours after temps fell below freezing and Pico is still rolling out the hoses.  I don't think they have made any snow yet today.
> 
> No staff and no water in the ponds.


Your missing out....outer limits and super star are off the hook today!!

Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Jan 14, 2017)

ALLSKIING said:


> Your missing out....outer limits and super star are off the hook today!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app



Good to hear; purchased an Express Pass this past Tuesday.


----------



## gladerider (Jan 14, 2017)

whiteface was not too bad today. there some trails where the surfaces were so icy i thought they shouldn't have opened but some trails were surprisingly very good. mt. ops did a great job. 
the crowd was definitely thinner than last year.

overall, my group had a lotta fun. kudos to mt ops.


Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## JimG. (Jan 14, 2017)

Also good to hear about WF I will get up there this season on my NYS 3 in 1.


----------



## Whitey (Jan 14, 2017)

Sunday River still very icy.   Found some stuff to ski but not much.   Hardpark & ice.    Busy, but mostly in lodge.


----------



## machski (Jan 14, 2017)

Whitey said:


> Sunday River still very icy.   Found some stuff to ski but not much.   Hardpark & ice.    Busy, but mostly in lodge.


They had an issue early am that took down the air for snowmaking.  It's fixed, system was cranking up again by 130pm.  Should have some more variety tomorrow with fresh machine snow.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 14, 2017)

These are the best times to support the smaller/medium ski areas, at least the ones with good recovery abilities.


----------



## 180 (Jan 14, 2017)

gladerider said:


> whiteface was not too bad today. there some  trails where the surfaces were so icy i thought they shouldn't have  opened but some trails were surprisingly very good. mt. ops did a great  job.
> the crowd was definitely thinner than last year.
> 
> overall, my group had a lotta fun. kudos to mt ops.
> ...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 14, 2017)

I really need to make it to Whiteface.  Part of the reason I love Wildcat so much is next to Stowe I think it offers the best long run, big vertical skiing off a single chair in New England. I know it takes a couple lifts to access that 3200 at Whiteface, but at 1100 feet more vert than Cat/Stowe I'm sure it's hella fun to ski it all in one shot.

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 15, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> I know it takes a couple lifts to access that 3200 at Whiteface, but at 1100 feet more vert than Cat/Stowe I'm sure it's hella fun to ski it all in one shot.



When you ski from the summit of WF down to the base, you really FEEL that's it's a longer run than you get elsewhere in the east.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 15, 2017)

In other news, and it's not tremendous, but the prints tonight on next weekend are a heckuva lot better than they were a day or two ago.  It might not be too bad.


----------



## slatham (Jan 15, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> In other news, and it's not tremendous, but the prints tonight on next weekend are a heckuva lot better than they were a day or two ago.  It might not be too bad.



Models continue to get colder for this weeks storm. Maybe another "glop" storm like a few weeks ago to build the natural base. Pattern change 1/24-26 with storm????


----------



## snoseek (Jan 15, 2017)

Another glop storm would be exactly what I want to get the base back up.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 15, 2017)

slatham said:


> Models continue to get colder for this weeks storm. Maybe another "glop" storm like a few weeks ago to build the natural base. Pattern change 1/24-26 with storm????



Definitely looks that way.  Just a few degrees colder trend and it would produce a decent and much needed snowfall this week, but right now it looks like a gloppy mix, but that's a heckuva lot better than the all rain deluge it looked like a few days ago.  And sometimes when you get this "ticking colder" moves, they keep trending that way, so I'm not giving up hope on this week yet.  If it stayed all snow I'm sure it would be something like 6" for ski country.


----------



## LONGBOARDR (Jan 15, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> I really need to make it to Whiteface.  Part of the reason I love Wildcat so much is next to Stowe I think it offers the best long run, big vertical skiing off a single chair in New England. I know it takes a couple lifts to access that 3200 at Whiteface, but at 1100 feet more vert than Cat/Stowe I'm sure it's hella fun to ski it all in one shot.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Regrettably I have not skied whiteface since 1980.
I would suggest looking for the right storm that dumps on the area and hit it.
It is all WORLD when a good storm hits and drops 6 inches+. if I remember right their annual snow is short of 200 inches
My assessment however, may be colored by fond memories of an amazing time.

Worked the olympics in 80 and stayed to the end of season.
We just about sucked the Ausable river dry pulling water to make snow for the DH AND GS. 
After whiteface was buried, the snow was whaled and trucked to Mt Van Hoevenberg and covered 60 km of cc trails.
Back then the old chair 6 double went to the top of cloudspin and Skyward??
There was a poma that went even further that was needed to accredit the DH run.
I think I talked myself into going back, see ya there !
If there is ever another olympics at Lake Placid, I would recommend to all my friends on this forum to sign up and work it. Bucket list for sure.
Cheers.


----------



## yeggous (Jan 15, 2017)

Sunday River exceeded my expectations today. Definitely fast and firm, but I expected worse.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 15, 2017)

LONGBOARDR said:


> Regrettably I have not skied whiteface since 1980.
> *I would suggest looking for the right storm that dumps on the area and hit it.*
> *It is all WORLD when a good storm hits* and drops 6 inches+. if I remember right their annual snow is short of 200 inches*My assessment however, may be colored by fond memories of an amazing time.*



No, that's pretty much accurate.  Whiteface - it was the best of times, it was the worst of times.  You need to go there when it's the best of times.   When it's icy and fast with no recent snow, it's the most dangerous ski resort that I've been to.  Intermediate peril.



LONGBOARDR said:


> *If there is ever another olympics at Lake Placid*, I would recommend to all my friends on this forum to sign up and work it.



Cant happen anymore due to lack of hotel and total lodging space.

Then again, if the Winter Olympics keeps on this path of "hot potato" because nobody wants it, who knows.


----------



## machski (Jan 16, 2017)

yeggous said:


> Sunday River exceeded my expectations today. Definitely fast and firm, but I expected worse.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


Excellent, White Heat was off the hook at opening bell.  Doesn't ski much better EVER!  Punch and Right Stuff were fun and mostly soft and LP opening under the guns was mostly nice (not sure why guns weren't hitting the ice fall though, made for a nice technical piece).


----------



## kingslug (Jan 16, 2017)

Thankfuly Hunter made a ton of snow..the wales where huge. Temps warmed up enough for the moguls to pop up making it somewhat interesting. Worth the trip...


----------



## Whitey (Jan 16, 2017)

machski said:


> Excellent, White Heat was off the hook at opening bell.  Doesn't ski much better EVER!  Punch and Right Stuff were fun and mostly soft and LP opening under the guns was mostly nice (not sure why guns weren't hitting the ice fall though, made for a nice technical piece).



Easy there, fanboy.   Not sure if you fell off of your meds or you doubled up on them but if you think that's the best that white heat has "EVER" skied then you are either trying to sell this forum on SR or you are just really, really enthusiastic.   The only run on the mountain that was worth skiing was lost princess under the guns.   And even that is a qualified pro vote as it was all that funky, styrofoam like man-made snow.   We lapped it 5 times.     Everything else was hard,fast, icy, and not that interesting.   Need another snow storm or at least a couple of days of snowmaking and grooming.


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 16, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Cant happen anymore due to lack of hotel and total lodging space.
> 
> Then again, if the Winter Olympics keeps on this path of "hot potato" because nobody wants it, who knows.



There has been talks of a _Quebec city - Lake placid_ joint bid which would be allowed per the new IOC regulations.  Still a very long shot, but, as you said, since nobody wants the Olympics, that would a perfect match up to keep costs at a reasonable level.   Quebec City has been fiddling with a bid for a while, but, despite extremely good skiing, they lack the 800m vertical drop needed for a downhill race.   Ski jump, bobsled and downhill racing could minimally be held at Lake Placid.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 16, 2017)

Geographically wouldn't Montreal make more sense?  Also vastly more hotel rooms in metro Montreal than Quebec.


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 16, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Geographically wouldn't Montreal make more sense?  Also vastly more hotel rooms in metro Montreal than Quebec.



Montreal just recently finished paying for the 1976 Olympics and there is zero interest for that.  Quebec city has enough beds, is a real winter city (they get a LOT more snow than Montreal) and, with the recent construction of a large hockey stadium (hoping for an NHL team) already has most of what is needed to host the winter games (minus the 800 vertical drop, bobsled run and ski jump).


----------



## Tin (Jan 16, 2017)

Vegas getting a team was such a slap in the face. I would think in terms of fans and longevity it would have gone Quebec City, Seattle, LV, but they want the instant cash.


----------



## benski (Jan 16, 2017)

Tin said:


> Vegas getting a team was such a slap in the face. I would think in terms of fans and longevity it would have gone Quebec City, Seattle, LV, but they want the instant cash.



Las Vegas metro area has 1,900,000 million people. Much bigger then Hartford and Quebec City. The reason Las Vages does not have pro sports teams is Leagues were concerned sending player to Vegas would encourage them to gamble.


----------



## SkiFanE (Jan 16, 2017)

Whitey said:


> Easy there, fanboy.   Not sure if you fell off of your meds or you doubled up on them but if you think that's the best that white heat has "EVER" skied then you are either trying to sell this forum on SR or you are just really, really enthusiastic.   The only run on the mountain that was worth skiing was lost princess under the guns.   And even that is a qualified pro vote as it was all that funky, styrofoam like man-made snow.   We lapped it 5 times.     Everything else was hard,fast, icy, and not that interesting.   Need another snow storm or at least a couple of days of snowmaking and grooming.


Yeah, I was thinking he meant a different WH. Planned to hit it at 1:00 - but my headwall anxiety got the best of me and I wigged out on lift ride up.  Hubby and 11yo son went down.  They said top was nice but after headwall it was a thin layer that was gone. I've learned my 11yo has great trail assessment lol. SR did best they could but days that require sharp edges I usually don't like. Obsession was scary icy except on far edge. I took two runs Saturday and a few hours of stuff on Sunday. Hohum, sides of scraped off trails get monotonous. Granted I didn't really go exploring - warm house was more inviting. Trail of weekend was closed upper upper cut on Sunday - that inch of squall snow on top of whatever was there made for nice turns.  Edited:  WH was best the 12/30 and 1/1 - dates are a blur but we hiked up because lift was closed for wind and got 18" of freshies - THAT is WH at its best!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 16, 2017)

fbrissette said:


> Montreal just recently finished paying for the 1976 Olympics and there is zero interest for that.



Not to mention, it's flat!  You could do the ice skating events, curling, indoor stuff like that in Montreal but that's about it.



Tin said:


> Vegas getting a team was such a slap in the face. I would think in terms of fans and longevity it would have gone Quebec City, Seattle, LV, *but they want the instant cash.*



They could have gotten "instant cash" from the Quebec City bid as well.    I was pulling for them, another Devils/Canada road-trip beyond Montreal would have been nice.


----------



## machski (Jan 16, 2017)

SkiFanE said:


> Yeah, I was thinking he meant a different WH. Planned to hit it at 1:00 - but my headwall anxiety got the best of me and I wigged out on lift ride up.  Hubby and 11yo son went down.  They said top was nice but after headwall it was a thin layer that was gone. I've learned my 11yo has great trail assessment lol. SR did best they could but days that require sharp edges I usually don't like. Obsession was scary icy except on far edge. I took two runs Saturday and a few hours of stuff on Sunday. Hohum, sides of scraped off trails get monotonous. Granted I didn't really go exploring - warm house was more inviting. Trail of weekend was closed upper upper cut on Sunday - that inch of squall snow on top of whatever was there made for nice turns.  Edited:  WH was best the 12/30 and 1/1 - dates are a blur but we hiked up because lift was closed for wind and got 18" of freshies - THAT is WH at its best!


Well, sorry, you and Whitey missed the heat then.  Got there first thing Sunday just as guns were going off.  Super soft, not a bit of ice, and had yet to set to styrofoam texture.  Was a blast, but by 10 the masses were on it sideslipping and plowing it.  No doubt it skied nothing like early turns after noon.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 16, 2017)

This event tomorrow is better east to west.  Maine looks all clear for cold, NH's probably safe too. The battle is in ADK & Vermont.  As modeled the cold hangs on in Vermont _barely_, but ADK may see some ice and snow and maybe even a bit of rain, but hopefully the elevation will keep everyone all snow.  This is a gift compared to how it was modeled not long ago, and with any luck might completely alter the way next weekend skis. Fingers crossed.


----------



## gladerider (Jan 16, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> I really need to make it to Whiteface.  Part of the reason I love Wildcat so much is next to Stowe I think it offers the best long run, big vertical skiing off a single chair in New England. I know it takes a couple lifts to access that 3200 at Whiteface, but at 1100 feet more vert than Cat/Stowe I'm sure it's hella fun to ski it all in one shot.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



yeah, shooting from upper skyward off the summit chair down to the base gondola in one shot definitely gets my legs working full time. if you haven't tried, i think you are missing out. the upper and lower skyward combined is the longest steep pitch i can think of in the east coast.

about ten years ago i was lucky enough to get the best timing. i drove through the winter storm that year to get to WF. i think they got like 2 feet of snow. WF i think is one of the best mountains when you get powder lucky. with powder, my favorite is castle rock at Sugarbush. but, WF comes very close.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 17, 2017)

Burke held up better than I was expecting, but the skiing has definitely taken a turn for the worse.  The thaw did the most damage on the lower third of the mountain.  It was still decent skiing this weekend if you stuck to the groomers, but it's frustrating because Burke had set up quite nicely just before the thaw.  Getting into a groove was tricky.  The conditions definitely made you feel a little apprehensive when trying to get some speed up.

I was shocked at how few people were left on Monday afternoon.  At one point, I counted nine empty chairs ahead of me on the Mid-Burke Express.  And the weather was gorgeous.


----------



## SkiFanE (Jan 17, 2017)

machski said:


> Well, sorry, you and Whitey missed the heat then.  Got there first thing Sunday just as guns were going off.  Super soft, not a bit of ice, and had yet to set to styrofoam texture.  Was a blast, but by 10 the masses were on it sideslipping and plowing it.  No doubt it skied nothing like early turns after noon.



So for two hours right after snow was made it was wonderful. Great. Too many caveats to say it was a great  day for WH. I usually cling to right side from top to bottom - and my view of WH could be severely different. If there is ice in the middle but soft bumps all along edge - I'm happy when 90% are cursing.  I'm your 10% lol.

Whatever mkther nature has in store for us this week will do much better than snow guns - crossing fingers!


----------



## 180 (Jan 17, 2017)

gladerider said:


> yeah, shooting from upper skyward off the summit chair down to the base gondola in one shot definitely gets my legs working full time. if you haven't tried, i think you are missing out. the upper and lower skyward combined is the longest steep pitch i can think of in the east coast.
> 
> about ten years ago i was lucky enough to get the best timing. i drove through the winter storm that year to get to WF. i think they got like 2 feet of snow. WF i think is one of the best mountains when you get powder lucky. with powder, my favorite is castle rock at Sugarbush. but, WF comes very close.



One day, I'll have the right timing.  Looks like lots of choices with the right snow.  I saw tracks under, Easystreet,


----------



## Tin (Jan 17, 2017)

benski said:


> Las Vegas metro area has 1,900,000 million people. Much bigger then Hartford and Quebec City. The reason Las Vages does not have pro sports teams is Leagues were concerned sending player to Vegas would encourage them to gamble.




Hartford can hardly support an AHL team these days, I said Seattle because of their new projected facilities and what the fan base of the Seahawk's has become. The smaller Canadian cities are not bad for NHL teams, just look at Winnipeg. Team comes back, they sell out season tickets in something like 18 minutes, and a few years later and they are still selling out. Not to mention Winnipeg also supports an AHL franchise. I still am unsure why the AHL's Citadels had such low numbers from 1999-2001 though. Las Vegas will be popular at first but it will fade.


----------



## dlague (Jan 17, 2017)

benski said:


> Las Vegas metro area has 1,900,000 million people. Much bigger then Hartford and Quebec City. The reason Las Vages does not have pro sports teams is Leagues were concerned sending player to Vegas would encourage them to gamble.


Well will have a team in one of the most popular sports leagues NFL when the Raiders move.

Beginning of a trend!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 17, 2017)

Tin said:


> Hartford can hardly support an AHL team these days, I said Seattle because of their new projected facilities and what the fan base of the Seahawk's has become. The smaller Canadian cities are not bad for NHL teams, just look at Winnipeg. Team comes back, they sell out season tickets in something like 18 minutes, and a few years later and they are still selling out. Not to mention Winnipeg also supports an AHL franchise. I still am unsure why the AHL's Citadels had such low numbers from 1999-2001 though. Las Vegas will be popular at first but it will fade.



Agreed.  I don't see an NHL team being sustainable in Vegas like I do an NFL team.  I'm not sure MLB or NBA would work either due to less gambling appeal than a NFL franchise.  For the most part the population in Vegas is too transient and there's so many other things for people do to that the appeal of going to a game will diminish; same as the Florida Panthers. Though with the Panthers, their stadium location is the pits, so that's part of the problem.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 17, 2017)

I think an NHL team in Vegas will be successful, partially because it will be the only professional game in town.   Also because when you look at local population, there's no bleed-off to surrounding areas because.....well..... Las Vegas is surrounded by nothing.  

True, it is a transient place, but a lot of those transient people are northerners.   I think they have a better outlook for success than places like Florida and Nashville, etc... and those places have sustained teams (albeit not greatly successful) for a few decades now.


----------



## dlague (Jan 17, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> I think an NHL team in Vegas will be successful, partially because it will be the only professional game in town.   Also because when you look at local population, there's no bleed-off to surrounding areas because.....well..... Las Vegas is surrounded by nothing.
> 
> True, it is a transient place, but a lot of those transient people are northerners.   I think they have a better outlook for success than places like Florida and Nashville, etc... and those places have sustained teams (albeit not greatly successful) for a few decades now.


Except on Sundays and occasional Thursdays or Mondays.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 17, 2017)

Merely comparing the population of Las Vegas with that of Quebec City is insufficient.  The real question is the percentage of residents that would support a hockey team.  Hockey is much bigger in some areas of the continent than others.


----------



## Tin (Jan 17, 2017)

VTKilarney said:


> Merely comparing the population of Las Vegas with that of Quebec City is insufficient.  The real question is the percentage of residents that would support a hockey team.  Hockey is much bigger in some areas of the continent than others.




_see Atlanta Thrashers_


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 17, 2017)

Tin said:


> _see Atlanta Thrashers_



And they lost an NHL franchise twice!

To be fair though, the Thrashers were mismanaged HORRIBLY from day 1. 

 I dont know many places that could sustain cellar-dwelling year after year and not result in failure.  In ELEVEN seasons they missed the playoffs TEN times.  That's horrendous.   And the one year they made the playoffs?  They were swept.  Never won a single playoff game.  What misery for the fans.  Good luck selling season tickets in that environment.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 17, 2017)

mildly annoyed - had a hotel for this weekend in stowe booked. had to cancel or commit by 1/13. weather was looking shitty and didnt want to waste my stowe and sugarbush 5pack tickets, so i cancelled and booked the same hotel for both 1/27 and 2/3 weekends. now 1/27 looks shitty and this weekend looks like it will be quite good.

in a bit of a panic i booked free cancellation hotels in rutland, stowe, and lincoln NH for this weekend. rutland is easiest/cheapest, but i dont want to use more killington max pass days, trying to save them for spring skiing. if i do stowe, it's stowe and sugarbush, but i promised my girlfriend i'd save my 5packs for those places to go with her, and she's probably not available this weekend. MRG 5pack won't get used, even with a dump i doubt they open much terrain. if i do lincoln i'd probably do sunday river saturday, drive to lincoln, and hit loon on the way home. 

will decide by thursday after we see how tonight's storm plays out and what terrain is opened.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 17, 2017)

I would be mildly annoyed that you booked three rooms knowing you'll cancel two of them, potentially blocking my own last minute plans.

But I kid. I do the same sort of thing except I just wait till the last minute and stay in some unheard of motor lodge. Hoping this storm is enough to freshen and open up Stowe this weekend as that would be my 1st choice.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 17, 2017)

KustyTheKlown said:


> mildly annoyed - had a hotel for this weekend in stowe booked. had to cancel or commit by 1/13. weather was looking shitty and didnt want to waste my stowe and sugarbush 5pack tickets, so i cancelled and booked the same hotel for both 1/27 and 2/3 weekends. now 1/27 looks shitty and this weekend looks like it will be quite good.
> 
> in a bit of a panic i booked free cancellation hotels in rutland, stowe, and lincoln NH for this weekend. rutland is easiest/cheapest, but i dont want to use more killington max pass days, trying to save them for spring skiing. if i do stowe, it's stowe and sugarbush, but i promised my girlfriend i'd save my 5packs for those places to go with her, and she's probably not available this weekend. MRG 5pack won't get used, even with a dump i doubt they open much terrain. if i do lincoln i'd probably do sunday river saturday, drive to lincoln, and hit loon on the way home.
> 
> will decide by thursday after we see how tonight's storm plays out and what terrain is opened.




Wait, where are you seeing shitty weather going into next week? Serious question as I thought overall things were on the mend moving forward


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 17, 2017)

snoseek said:


> Wait, where are you seeing shitty weather going into next week? Serious question as I thought overall things were on the mend moving forward



somehow the rain for tonight and tomorrow turned into snow and the snow for next monday and tuesday turned into rain. opensnow and single chair menton it, and the 10 day on weather.com for killington and mansfield both show liquid next week.

opensnow:
Extended Forecast

A large region of high pressure extending along the eastern seaboard will dominate on Thursday and actually looks to persist through the remainder of the weekend. This will bring some clear to partly cloudy skies, and also some above-average temperatures ranging from the mid to upper 30’s and even low 40’s. 

A much larger rain system is looking to affect New England late Monday into Tuesday of next week, but of course there is still a lot of variability in the forecasts. Check back in tomorrow for continuous updates.

single chair:
Unfortunately, we are still contending with the abomination that is this current weather pattern. Some of the worst of the thawing will actually be felt across the Midwest this week but temperatures will remain above normal in the wake of our Tuesday night/Wednesday snow event approaching or exceeding the freezing mark on Thursday, Friday and Saturday of the current week. The possibility of some sleet and freezing rain is possible on Saturday as a wave of moisture slides through the region from west to east. The real worry though is the system early next week which looks to be a real doozy of a storm and will wrap itself up across the Middle Mississippi valley on Sunday the 22nd and in doing so pump some very mild air into New England. This all happening before precipitation arrives early next week. Based on the information available now, the best we can hope for out of this giant storm system is a rain changing to snow situation but it is likely that temperatures rise into the 40's again at some point accompanied by a substantial period of rain.




basically, the totally unreliable 10 day outlooks have me in a nervous tizzy.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 17, 2017)

Hmmm yeah that would suck but its still a long way out and plenty of time to change back. Models also tend to flip flop a lot when a pattern change is on the doorstep so I bet they go back and forth until then.

But jesus please no more rain.

Edit-wow stuff really did flip....IDK ill stay hopeful.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 17, 2017)

yea, this weekend will be super pleasant tho with the new snow and comfortable temps. i should convince the gf to change her plans and come to stowe/sugarbush this weekend. will see how the snow falls and the ropes drop over the next two days.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 17, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> I just wait till the last minute and stay in some unheard of motor lodge.



Same here.  Booking 3 hotel rooms to intentionally remember to cancel 2 of them 24 hours out is way too much maintenance/work.



snoseek said:


> Wait, where are you seeing shitty weather going into next week? Serious question as I thought overall things were on the mend moving forward



This weekend is okay.  Next week looks like a total trainwreck of rain, and I doubt we dodge the bullet twice, because next week would be more like dodging a 12 gauge shotgun blast (loaded with #9 shot).  One caveat is the Canuck, which suppresses everything with strong blocking to the south of ski country, but that model's on an island.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 18, 2017)

I've come to the conclusion..that trying to predict mountain weather...is damn near impossible...


----------



## tumbler (Jan 18, 2017)

you can't really pay serious attention more than 3 days out.  7-10 day are pretty much worthless except getting worked up over a rain storm that turns to snow...


----------



## dlague (Jan 18, 2017)

MLK day has come and gone and this has changed to the Northeast weather thread!  Very secretive.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## fcksummer (Jan 18, 2017)

kingslug said:


> I've come to the conclusion..that trying to predict mountain weather...is damn near impossible...



You're looking at the wrong model


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 18, 2017)

I think I'm gonna do sugarbush Saturday (ne ride and ski BOGO), stay in rutland, do okemo (max pass) on way home, and save the sugarbush/Stowe 5packs for February


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 18, 2017)

tumbler said:


> *you can't really pay serious attention more than 3 days out. * 7-10 day are pretty much worthless except getting worked up over a rain storm that turns to snow...



It really depends on what aspect of the weather you're talking about.  

Snowfall totals?   Then I tend to agree.   
Temperatures?  Then I tend to disagree.  
Presence or lack thereof of a storm?  Disagree.

Etcetera...

People posting snowfall total maps 10 days out should be drawn-and-quartered though.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 18, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> It really depends on what aspect of the weather you're talking about.
> 
> Snowfall totals?   Then I tend to agree.
> Temperatures?  Then I tend to disagree.
> ...


Most had temp wrong as well for this weather event 4 days out.


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 18, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> Most had temp wrong as well for this weather event 4 days out.



Not really.  Forecasts all called for warmer temperatures than average and close to the freezing point.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 18, 2017)

fbrissette said:


> Not really.  Forecasts all called for warmer temperatures than average and close to the freezing point.



Well they were saying rain not snow and mid 30's not below freezing as it turned out.


----------



## slatham (Jan 18, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> Well they were saying rain not snow and mid 30's not below freezing as it turned out.



Tracked the is one closely for SoVT and models didn't show any frozen until Friday nights runs and not consistently until later Saturday, and even then it was mix. So the 4 day forecast from Friday for Tuesday was very poor, but to our benefit. 

The post News Years rain storm turned cement storm with mix and snow (at least for SoVT) didn't start to show anything until within 24 hours of the event and the official forecast never changed.

Models seem to not have a handle on the Eastern Canada cold highs - often moving them out too quickly than reality. Even though no block (NAO not negative) the highs and cold air hang tough. 

Now do we have a repeat next week? Not impossible and models are hinting? Lots of activity with several storms, cold air coming in with a pattern change. Models will flip and flop. Gonna be interesting at the least. 

Do note that statistically the weather is most variable during a La Niña with a La Nada (what we have now) a close 2nd.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 18, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> Most had temp wrong as well for this weather event 4 days out.



But that is an anecdotal observation.  It's possible that they didn't do so well with this particular date but that their overall performance is respectable.


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 18, 2017)

slatham said:


> Tracked the is one closely for SoVT and models didn't show any frozen until Friday nights runs and not consistently until later Saturday, and even then it was mix. So the 4 day forecast from Friday for Tuesday was very poor, but to our benefit.



You have very high expectations of models.   4 days out, they correctly predicted significant amount of precipitation (generally in the right area) with way above average temperature near the freezing point. A few degrees up or down makes a big difference for skiers, but to call the 4-day forecast poor is very harsh.


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 18, 2017)

slatham said:


> Do note that statistically the weather is most variable during a La Niña with a La Nada (what we have now) a close 2nd.



I'm sorry but that's BS.


----------



## tumbler (Jan 18, 2017)

I wish the mets would not rely solely on the models and instead actually forecast from experience.  I'm generalizing but it seems like it isn't as savy as it once was.  I think that Tim Kelley goes outside the box sometimes along with Roger Hill and I'm sure there are others.


----------



## Tin (Jan 18, 2017)

tumbler said:


> I wish the mets would not rely solely on the models and instead actually forecast from experience.  I'm generalizing but it seems like it isn't as savy as it once was.  I think that Tim Kelley goes outside the box sometimes along with Roger Hill and I'm sure there are others.



Model "trends" over the course of a season are important and knowing which model excels during certain types of events and their weaknesses.


----------



## Jully (Jan 18, 2017)

tumbler said:


> I wish the mets would not rely solely on the models and instead actually forecast from experience.  I'm generalizing but it seems like it isn't as savy as it once was.  I think that Tim Kelley goes outside the box sometimes along with Roger Hill and I'm sure there are others.



Mets absolutely do that. Thats why every meteorologist doesn't have the same forecast with every impending storm.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 18, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> Most had temp wrong as well for this weather event 4 days out.



Yes, but that was an exception, not the norm.  About 3 or 4 days out, temps will be ballpark'ish correct more oft than not.

We need history to repeat next week too, because this storm that's coming is an absolute super-soaker.  This would have been almost a 3 foot blizzard if there was cold air to work with.   Models have been hinting that enough cold air may be in place to hopefully save a place like n.VT etc... but we really need that trend to continue or everyone's screwed.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 18, 2017)

My observation is at least for Northern NH, the Mets have been wrong on the warm side. This storm is the third one I can recall this season that substantial rain on the long term forecast ended up as snow.  And the rain they were right about last week didn't come in the volume initially predicted.   So, I'm keeping an optimistic outlook. I won't believe next week's rain prediction until 48 hours out

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## LONGBOARDR (Jan 19, 2017)

Jully said:


> Mets absolutely do that. Thats why every meteorologist doesn't have the same forecast with every impending storm.




Totally agree,

Statistical models are part of a wx toolbox along with the dynamical models.
Specifically, statistical models are very useful for fine tuning small spatial scale predictions realtive to larger scale dynamical models.
Examples,  lake effect snow east of the great lakes or northern VT near Jay orographic lifting   AKA Jay Cloud


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 19, 2017)

So the 12z GFS that just came out has bent to the Canuck.   The Poconos still get messed up bad, but NY & VT get snow.  Berks mostly snow, NH a mixed bag.  Hopefully this verifies as it could save our bacon.  Oddly though, the 12z Canadian looks "less good" than it did yesterday, with rain/sleet/snow in the Cats/Berks (mostly rain though), NH a mixed bag, but it still mostly spares ADK and n.VT at least, which is what I selfishly primarily care about.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 19, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> So the 12z GFS that just came out has bent to the Canuck.   The Poconos still get messed up bad, but NY & VT get snow.  Berks mostly snow, NH a mixed bag.  Hopefully this verifies as it could save our bacon.  Oddly though, the 12z Canadian looks "less good" than it did yesterday, with rain/sleet/snow in the Cats/Berks (mostly rain though), NH a mixed bag, but it still mostly spares ADK and n.VT at least, which is what I selfishly primarily care about.



For all of next week? How far north is n. VT?


----------



## cdskier (Jan 19, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> So the 12z GFS that just came out has bent to the Canuck.   The Poconos still get messed up bad, but NY & VT get snow.  Berks mostly snow, NH a mixed bag.  Hopefully this verifies as it could save our bacon.  Oddly though, the 12z Canadian looks "less good" than it did yesterday, with rain/sleet/snow in the Cats/Berks (mostly rain though), NH a mixed bag, but it still mostly spares ADK and n.VT at least, which is what I selfishly primarily care about.



Apparently the Euro trended colder as well...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 19, 2017)

cdskier said:


> Apparently the Euro trended colder as well...



Havent seen it, but that's excellent news if true.



Smellytele said:


> For all of next week? How far north is n. VT?



For the event.  Take this as "ish", but Stowe/Smuggs, JP would all be protected well.  Southern Vermont would no longer get destroyed by soaking rain, but get sleet, rain, snow, mixed bag sort of thing.  Trend is friend, and at this point, I'd just be happy that perhaps there's an "out" from the destructive look this has/had as opposed to hoping for a fresh 7" of snow.


EDIT:  Meh, I'll briefly come out of weather-weenie retirement to show you the "worst" looking panels on the GFS and the CMC for the duration of the storm.

 So these looks are as bad as it gets, which are nowhere near as bad as it was just a day or two ago with rain all the way to Montreal'ish.


----------



## dlague (Jan 19, 2017)

For the benefit of those on the east coast, this discussion should join the other in the weather thread or at least the second half thread.  But there are three threads having similar discussions.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Jan 19, 2017)

Welp maybe, just maybe we'll evade disaster once again up at Wildcat. Anytime anything wet has come in up there its comes with snow/mix and mostly a net gain. This has happened numerous times here's to hoping it happens again


----------



## cdskier (Jan 19, 2017)

dlague said:


> For the benefit of those on the east coast, this discussion should join the other in the weather thread or at least the second half thread.  But there are three threads having similar discussions.



I rarely ever look in the weather part of the forum, so I'm happy seeing the stuff posted in this part of the forum as well!


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 19, 2017)

At this point I'm just hoping the loaf escapes unscathed 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm not gonna lie I'm really excited this looks to be a nice hit. Of course I don't have to say don't take my word for it.


----------



## dlague (Jan 19, 2017)

cdskier said:


> I rarely ever look in the weather part of the forum, so I'm happy seeing the stuff posted in this part of the forum as well!


Thread title is out dated.  A weather hijack took place.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 19, 2017)

dlague said:


> Thread title is out dated.




Change it to the Skier Death Thread?


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 19, 2017)

cdskier said:


> *Apparently the Euro trended colder as well*...



So it's true.  

I found some James Dean weather rebel who leaked the Euro snow map.  Dont find these too often.


----------



## slatham (Jan 19, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Havent seen it, but that's excellent news if true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting, weatherbell p-type map for same time on Canadian has snow in SoVT......


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 19, 2017)

I think weather should be a permanent thread in this section of the forum


----------



## 180 (Jan 19, 2017)

barely enough cold air


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 19, 2017)

180 said:


> barely enough cold air



But barely is all that you need.  

People south of wherever that cutoff is are going to need an ark though.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 20, 2017)

snoseek said:


> Welp maybe, just maybe we'll evade disaster once again up at Wildcat. Anytime anything wet has come in up there its comes with snow/mix and mostly a net gain. This has happened numerous times here's to hoping it happens again


Cute blonde woman at the bar today said hope you all back next Tuesday and Wednesday. I'm calling 8" early next week up here. 

I'm trusting her outlook.

To your point, outside of last week, Cat has made out with snow several times this season when the long term forecast called for rain. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Jan 20, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> So it's true.
> 
> I found some James Dean weather rebel who leaked the Euro snow map.  Dont find these too often.



You certainly don't!


----------



## snoseek (Jan 20, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Cute blonde woman at the bar today said hope you all back next Tuesday and Wednesday. I'm calling 8" early next week up here.
> 
> I'm trusting her outlook.
> 
> ...



Wait what cute blond?!

Anyhow ill be up Sunday and Monday if Youre around.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 20, 2017)

Will be there Sunday with xwhaler, frapcrap, yeggous and another guy. Should be arriving at 9ish

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Jan 20, 2017)

I'll probably be around 9ish as well, maybe later as I have a marathon day at work tomorrow


----------

